# Eddie Alvarez Released By Bellator "Unconditionally"



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> After a long back and forth battle with the promotion he fought for, Eddie Alvarez has been unconditionally released by Bellator.
> 
> The Bellator champion was released by Bellator CEO Scott Coker earlier this morning. Earlier in the year it looked as if Alvarez would get his wish and he would be released, however Bellator exercised their option to match the contract offered to Alvarez by the UFC, and as a result that’s where he stayed.
> 
> ...




Source -------> http://www.bjpenn.com/breaking-bellator-releases-eddie-alvarez-unconditionally/


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

*Eddie Alvarez released from Bellator*



> Lightweight mixed martial artist Eddie Alvarez is officially a free agent.
> 
> Bellator MMA president Scott Coker has confirmed to ESPN.com the promotion granted Alvarez, 30, his unconditional release early Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11376886/bellator-mma-releases-155-pound-champion-eddie-alvarez


I'm excited to see this guy in the UFC. I'd love to see him and Cerrone go at it for his first fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Classy move. Coker's getting everyone behind Bellator.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Classy move. Coker's getting everyone behind Bellator.


I agree. Bjorn was a prick for putting Eddie in the hot seat for 2 years....

Cokers fighters have never complained about treatment. Good move. 

Good move for all parties involved.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Coker's awesome, so glad he's taken over, with this, and the talks of Daley vs Manhoef. Looking forward to Eddie in the UFC!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coker knows that Eddie is a giant red flag for fighters he is negotiating with, by making this decision Scott is renewing the faith of the roster and those they are trying to sign in the company.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> Coker's awesome, so glad he's taken over, with this, and the talks of Daley vs Manhoef. Looking forward to Eddie in the UFC!


BAMMA Guy said even the UFC doesnt have the money to convince Daley and Manhoef to fight each other.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good move on Coker and Bellator's part, now they're showing people that they care about the fighters and won't dick them over like Bjorn did.

Alvarez won't be champ in the UFC, his chin is too questionable but he'll put on a damn good fight with anyone in the top fifteen, no matter who you put him up against you're gonna get a hellacious fight.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Big Ups to Scott Coker:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If Eddie doesn't get a title shot in is first 2 fights I certainly hope Dana keeps him very busy...

He's been campaigning for a UFC run for a few years now and NOBODY is more deserving of one than him IMO.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Man, Im excited. I don't think Alvarez will win the title or anything, but he is gonna make for some amazing fights when he joins the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Coker did the honorable thing considering all that Eddie had to go through. I'm sure Coker had to talk to some people but he got it done. That's not something Rebney apparently couldn't do.


----------

